# Mea Culpa! - The World Cup in Brazil



## Quasimodo (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel this morning that it is time for confessions....!

Despite the time I use in this forum reading and commenting on the different lenses and bodies, I was not able to pay attention to the bodies and lenses used by the photographers on the sideline during the match between Brasil and Croatia.. ;( The game was too exciting, so I cannot report on prototype lenses or potential 7DII.. 

Again, I am sorry, and I feel that I have not lived up to the responsibility as a CR member..


----------



## MintChocs (Jun 13, 2014)

There are more matches to come so no more excuses, otherwise you'll be shown a yellow card! Further lack of attention will be met with a red card! ;D


----------



## MarcPool (Jun 13, 2014)

Be honest, you thought the game was boring, and you were checking out Brazilian women. 
I know I was!


----------



## zim (Jun 13, 2014)

Boring? That second half wasn't boring!

Pity about Fred's cheating and Neymar dirty play though.

Wonder just how many togs were at that game, the entire pitch seemed to be surrounded by them. How do they all earn a living with such saturation?


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 13, 2014)

Seemed to be about 70% Canon stuff, maybe more. Looked like many, many 1DX's with 500 or 300mm L. I could not be sure but I think they were 500's I would think it would be hard to track with something that long. I did see a couple of Canons with black tape both 7D and 1DX style but that doesn't mean much. I supose if I recorded the game and did a frame by frame look I could do better. BTW, I saw a t least 1 Sony and 1 Fuji


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 13, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Seemed to be about 70% Canon stuff, maybe more. Looked like many, many 1DX's with 500 or 300mm L. I could not be sure but I think they were 500's I would think it would be hard to track with something that long. I did see a couple of Canons with black tape both 7D and 1DX style but that doesn't mean much. I supose if I recorded the game and did a frame by frame look I could do better. BTW, I saw a t least 1 Sony and 1 Fuji


Have you seen a professional doing photos with Sony camera?    This is the most important historical moment that the World Cup.


----------



## pierlux (Jun 13, 2014)

zim said:


> Pity about Fred's cheating and Neymar dirty play though.


Indeed!


zim said:


> Wonder just how many togs were at that game, the entire pitch seemed to be surrounded by them. How do they all earn a living with such saturation?


Well, it's the FIFA _World_ Cup... Rather, how do they not intertwist and tangle with each other, clumped and compressed as they are in such a tiny space! Looking at them it seems impossible not to bump and push others as they follow the action.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Jun 13, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> SwampYankee said:
> 
> 
> > Seemed to be about 70% Canon stuff, maybe more. Looked like many, many 1DX's with 500 or 300mm L. I could not be sure but I think they were 500's I would think it would be hard to track with something that long. I did see a couple of Canons with black tape both 7D and 1DX style but that doesn't mean much. I supose if I recorded the game and did a frame by frame look I could do better. BTW, I saw a t least 1 Sony and 1 Fuji
> ...



I'm not sure why the brand is relevant, is particularly offensive to Sony itself as a brand. The Sonys focus just fine, and if you're manual focusing, it doesn't even matter. If you're not talking about focusing, then your comments even less sense, since the Sony sensors are far ahead of Canon sensors (at the moment).


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 13, 2014)

pierlux said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Pity about Fred's cheating and Neymar dirty play though.
> ...



funny thing, everyone in the box seemed to be shooting the same focal length, all fixed that I saw. I suppose there are accepted norms for shooting football and everybody follows them. I think 1/3 uf the way up the field with a 100-400 would be great but I don't recall seeing too many zooms. I'll have to sit in front of hte TV the rest of the day and see if I can figure this out


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 13, 2014)

Is there something going on in Brazil?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Is there something going on in Brazil?



LOL!


----------



## candyman (Jun 13, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Is there something going on in Brazil?



Sure there is something going on: The Netherlands beat worldchampion 2010 Spain with 5-1 in Brasil. Sorry but as a Dutch I can only say YEAH something went very well on Friday 13th!!!


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 13, 2014)

In that rain the 7Dii 'pre-production' bodies, if there are any there, will want to have serious weather sealing.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 13, 2014)

candyman said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something going on in Brazil?
> ...


Congrats to the "Elftal". It was a pleasure to watch. They did a really good job. And they showed, that "the team" is always the important factor. I hope out German guys will come close to that.


----------



## candyman (Jun 13, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Thanks. And who knows, we may meet again the final.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Is there something going on in Brazil?



Some guys kicking a ball around. That's all. ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something going on in Brazil?
> ...


And almost nobody is paying attention to it.
just a few ... billion ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Is there something going on in Brazil?



This is largely my sentiment as well.

Apparently they're playing "football", except they get to run more than three steps before a whistle is blown and you go back to sleep.


----------

